# Rear end



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

You know how when u have to get a new rearend when u getting into the high horsepower do u have to do the same with import. Domestics do which they suck, thats just my (Personal opinion) but if u do how do u know which one to get.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what brand you get doesn't really matter.. apexi, blitz, hks, they're all about the same. just use piping that's around 3" or bigger. ppl say at least 85mm which is about 3 1/4 inches.

or

build your own rearend. a WHOLE lot cheaper


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i could be wrong, but i think he means the differential vspec, not the exhaust. the LSD on the 240 is pretty damn strong and should be good to hold 4-500hp without incident, but if you were to surpass that mark the best course of action would be to swap in the diff from a Z32 300ZX. it'll easily hold more power than any popular engine for the 240 will make. maybe not some twin-turbo, nitrous-fed V8 monster, but KA-T's, SR's and RB's will be just fine.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah we are lucky with are cars, as the drive train is pretty stroung. really wont be a big deal for 90% of us.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hehe..my bad  how are KAAZ, Nismo, and Cusco LSD's for the 240?? even though they are rather expensive..


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

The J30 R200V rear end is the bomb. 

Its final gear ratio is 3.93 vs 4.09 on the stock rear end (basically longer gears). Plus it bolts right up to your existing axles.

The Z32 N/A rear end however, requires more labor, parts, and money for it to work on ANY 240SX chasis.

BTW, the rear wont become a menace until your hitting around 350 - 400 wheel HP. Thats a good power to weight ratio before you have to worry about it.


----------

